# Grooveshark - Listen to ANYTHING



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, I just stumbled upon Grooveshark.

Now some of you might think I'm noobish for not knowing about this site yet, but for everyone else, you must try this site!

One of my favorite groups is Nobuo Uematsu's The Black Mages. The problem with being a big fan of this group is that it's very hard to find thier music, especially on streaming services.

I visited Grooveshark, typed in "Black Mages", and there was every Black Mages track I've ever heard of, instantly listenable in high quality.

Tell me if it _can't_ find something.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

Black mages!   

♥FF


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for this, I used to use Seeqpod, but that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

Aw, it doesn't have the song Double Lariat.

Which has a few hundred different versions and videos on youtube. d:
Probably because it's japanese.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, this has FAR more Japanese artists and songs than any other streaming service I have found. Awesome.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Aw, it doesn't have the song Double Lariat.
> 
> Which has a few hundred different versions and videos on youtube. d:
> Probably because it's japanese.



Has plenty of Vocaloid though, even more if you search for the name of each character.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep yep!
This is awesome, I'm listening to Luka songs that I never knew existed!


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yep yep!
> This is awesome, I'm listening to Luka songs that I never knew existed!



Same here! But Rin and Ren.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Yep yep!
> ...



Woooooo (Disappearance of Hatsune Miku wins though) 

I love this site.
Btw, search up the artist "Lia". She's amazing.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Ah yes! Tori no Uta is one of my favorite songs.

It'll be interesting to hear her other work.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > OregonTrail said:
> ...



Are you perhaps, an AIR fan?
Seen Clannad (and after story)?
How about Kanon?
She's made music for all of those anime. Even a few songs for School Rumble. Shes pretty much epic.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Seen a few episodes of Air, played some of クラナド a while back - . - Fan of Key derivatives in general I suppose.

If you want an incredible Air experience, and you have a recent nVidia (sometimes works with ATi) graphics card. Follow this guide. This is most likely the highest quality video file to grace your computer thus far. If you can play it with no frame drops in Media Player Classic without GPU acceleration then you have quite a beast of a CPU.


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > OregonTrail said:
> ...


Was talking about the anime lol.
But I've heard that the visual novels were top notch.
DLing the file now. Lets test this thing out!
EDIT: Holy failed Z-perm, this thing will take 3 hours to DL. Must wait for another time.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> DLing the file now. Lets test this thing out!
> EDIT: Holy failed Z-perm, this thing will take 3 hours to DL. Must wait for another time.



Not kidding about following the guide if you want any hope of watching it smoothly.

Do you have one of these GPUs or these GPUs? If you don't, you're essentially downloading a 340MB still image


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DLing the file now. Lets test this thing out!
> ...


Just checked. Im running on AMD :T

Oh and heres some footage from the AIR anime. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npnqMotgqdg


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Just checked. Im running on AMD :T
> 
> Oh and heres some footage from the AIR anime.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npnqMotgqdg



AMD bought ATi, new ATi cards are named "AMD ..."

To check your GPU,
Click Start > Click Run > Type "dxdiag" > Click OK > Click the Display tab > The first "Name:" in the top left is your card.
(Clicking Yes or No if something comes up about WHQL is up to you, it's just checking if you have legitimate drivers for your hardware)


Funny enough, that is the exact video I am linking you too, just in super high quality. As I said, I've seen some of the anime (excellent stuff), the only Key Visual Novel I've played is the beginning of Clannad > <


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > DLing the file now. Lets test this thing out!
> ...





OregonTrail said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked. Im running on AMD :T
> ...



ATI Radeon 3100 graphics.
I don't fit the bill.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

It's not more than 1080p is it? Any decent cpu from the past few years ought to be able to handle 1080p video. If it's larger than that, then I will definitely have to check this thing out.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> It's not more than 1080p is it? Any decent cpu from the past few years ought to be able to handle 1080p video. If it's larger than that, then I will definitely have to check this thing out.



It's 1080p, but encoded in a very high bitrate with avc1 (MPG4 to spec.), and with way more keyframes than necessary.

If you can watch it without all your cores going > 50% then you have quite a nice CPU.



Edward said:


> ATI Radeon 3100 graphics.
> I don't fit the bill.




Actually, the only reason that card is not on the list is because it's an integrated chip rather than a card. However, being of the proper series, it should be able to decode using UVA according to this article.

That's good news for you.

If you'd like to test if video acceleration will work for you follow these steps.

1. Upgrade your AMD video drivers to Catalyst 10.1

In your case you will highlight:
"(Your Operating System)" > "Integrated/Motherboard" > "Radeon 3100"

Then click "GO". I recommend the whole package, which will be the first download. Downloading latest drivers is a good idea in general.

If you don't know if you have a 32 or 64 bit version of Windows, click Start, right click on "Computer" and click "Properties", it will be listed there.

After installing drivers restart your computer.

2. Download the UVD test program.

Run the program, and see if "ModeH264_VLD_NoFGT" is listed on the first screen. If it is, congratulations, you can play some amazing test videos!

Then follow the original guide.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

(accidental double post)

Back on topic, still listening to some top notch Vocaloid on Grooveshark.

This just popped up. This medley essentially describes my life.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> If you can watch it without all your cores going > 50% then you have quite a nice CPU.



Finally got the thing downloaded. My cpu averages about 50% usage on each of the 4 cores. I bought this cpu 2 1/2 years ago though, so its not exactly top of the line or anything. My gpu can't handle this video though, really slow and choppy when I try to use it.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> (accidental double post)
> 
> Back on topic, still listening to some top notch Vocaloid on Grooveshark.
> 
> This just popped up. This medley essentially describes my life.



Nico Nico Douga♥!~


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah I love this site. I use it all the time because YouTube is really lame on one of my computers.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. Great site. They've got X-JAPAN!!!! *squeals like little girl*
Also, the ads were annoying me, so I used this little JS injection to kill them. Just thought I'd share.

```
javascript:void(document.getElementById('adBar').innerHTML='');
```


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 17, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Wow. Great site. They've got X-JAPAN!!!! *squeals like little girl*
> Also, the ads were annoying me, so I used this little JS injection to kill them. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> ```
> ...



Or you could use AdThwart for Chrome.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, but this way's more fun, and it doesn't need a plugin. I hate plugins.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 17, 2010)

wow this has site has music i've been looking for in used CD stores for years...is it possible to buy the music from this site?


----------



## Caedus (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. Select a track you want to buy and click the gear on the far left. It will say download. Click on it, and it'll give you the option of several stores to buy it from.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually use Semsix, same concept


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 17, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Wow. Great site. They've got X-JAPAN!!!! *squeals like little girl*
> Also, the ads were annoying me, so I used this little JS injection to kill them. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> ```
> ...




```
javascript:(function(){document.getElementById('adBar').style.display='none';document.getElementById('mainContentWrapper').style.margin='0px';})();
```


----------



## Caedus (Feb 17, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Great site. They've got X-JAPAN!!!! *squeals like little girl*
> ...



Ah, much better. Thanks.


----------

